# MacBook et double écran



## oliviermarseillais (3 Juillet 2006)

Bonjour à vous tous,

Je sais qu'il est possible de se servir de son MacBook fermé relié à un écran LCD.

Mais j''aimerais savoir si il est possible d'avoir un second écran d'activer en plus de son MacBook ?

Je sais que le possesseur d'un ibook avait réussi la manip en contournant certaine protection d'Apple pour avoir un double écran (malheureusement je n'arrive plus à retrouver l'adresse de son blog où celui-ci explique la manip).

Autre question, si on veut se servir à la maison de son MacBook comme d'une unité centrale ses deux prises USB ne sont-elles pas "limites" :

- une prise pour un clavier externe
- une prise pour la souris

... et puis restera plus rien (par exemple l'imprimante....)

Etant toujours sous Windows et ne connaissant pas encore bien le monde Mac j'espère ne pas avoir posé des questions trop idiotes 

Merci par avance de vos réponses.

Très cordialement - Olivier


----------



## Moltesse (3 Juillet 2006)

Salut !

Sur Macbook, le mode de bureau étendu est géré de base, tu auras donc l'écran de ton macbook et l'autre ecran qui en sera l'extention sur la droite. Tu as le mode copie d'écran qui clone ce qui se passe à l'ecran du macbook sur l'ecran externe.

Tu peux te servie du macbook comme unité centrale (écran fermé), suffit de branché l'ecran externe, la souris et le clavier et tu appuies sur espace.

Il est vrai que 2 port USB ca fait court mais les Hub sont assez bon marché.

En espérant m'être fait comprendre et avoir répondu à tes questions je te souhaite une bonne journée...


----------



## oliviermarseillais (3 Juillet 2006)

Moltesse a dit:
			
		

> Sur Macbook, le mode de bureau étendu est géré de base, tu auras donc l'écran de ton macbook et l'autre ecran qui en sera l'extention sur la droite. Tu as le mode copie d'écran qui clone ce qui se passe à l'ecran du macbook sur l'ecran externe.


- mode "bureau étendu" qui, si j'ai bien compris me permet par exemple d'avoir mes mails sur mon MacBook et un logiciel différent sur l'écran externe
- mode "copie d'écran" : MacBook = Ecran externe

J'ai tout bon


----------

